# Black water tank replacement



## JMDancoe (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi everyone!  I am brand new on this forum.  I own a 1990 Jayco 23.5 ft. express series TT.  I have a broken Black Water tank.  It is broken right where the drain pipe attaches to the end of the tank.  First off, can these tanks be repaired.  I have heard both yes and no.  Something about the plastic used does not repair well.  If not, that is ok.  I have looked on line (Tweetys.com) and found a tank.  The only picture they show is a schematic type, showing size and location of the outlet, but not the inlet.  How does one hook it up to the toilet and install the level indicator.  I will definitely appreciate any and all comments on this.
Jim.


----------



## LEN (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome!
The tanks are weldable(plastic welding. If you can't find anyone in the area. JB weld works on most any clean surface and you can do it yourself, just clean and fuff the area up with a file and sand paper, again ruff. On a new tank it is just plumbing but at times very had to get to as in the building of the RV's things are built in and order that is not easy to do backward. The tanks are all about the same but the inlet on them maybe different from one unit to the next from different manufactures of the same floor plan RV so that is left to the installer. You maybe able to order from the manufacturer and get a dirrect replacement and the sensors are drill and screwin or glue on strips.

LEN

LEN


----------



## vanole (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure where the original poster is from.  If on the left coast near Tacoma Wa this company makes replacemets  http://www.keltechplastic.com/

A poster on another RV forum had these folks come up with a solution (read make new) to their "Gray Tank" problem on their camper and it was cheaper than buying from manufacutuer and not much more expensive than patching.


----------



## JMDancoe (Jul 25, 2013)

Len and Vanole:  Thanks for the comeback. I sincerely appreciate the help.  I am from Amory, Ms. (Elvis country) .  But every summer for the past five years, I've managed to escape to the mountains of Colorado (South Fork....at the eastern base of Wolf Creek Pass).  My brother has a home here and a shop with all the tools to do almost anything.  I bought this trailer a couple of years ago from some "nice folks" who saw a sucker coming.  If I can get pictures to post, I will show you why buying from a private party is very risky.  I am currently in the process of replacing all the flooring and the entire back wall of the trailer.  This is also a good "show and tell" for anyone as to the reason to always check your unit for leaks.  DO NOT hesitate or put off repairs.  They did and then did a hidden patch job, so that when the sucker (me), came to look to buy, he wouldn't know how bad it was.  Both my brother and I can weld, but have never worked with plastic welding.  We don't know of anyone up here who does. The JB Weld is an idea, but have heard good and bad about trying to get anything to stick to the type of plastic used in these tanks.  Vanole, I will check out the site you posted in your comment.  Thanks again and here goes with the attempt at the picture or pictures.  
JimView attachment 370View attachment 371


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 26, 2013)

dang that is some rot. looks like a complete re-building in store for u


----------



## peterjones (Sep 19, 2016)

Plastic tanks are weldable. I was working with Great Basin Industrial, who were the manufacturers and repairers of the big industrial tanks . There I have seen how plastic water storage tanks are  repaired by professional repairers. For removing of your doubt, you can visit their website also.


----------

